# Learn to draw for beginners /Simple landscape on Canvas / Easy Acrylic Art



## PhuongArt (Apr 25, 2020)

Hi everybody!
I just learned how to draw, so I got to give a comment about how to draw and how to draw better. Thanks very much

Youtube link :


----------

